# Do You Wash Batting Before Quilting?



## ELOCN

I know whenever you sew, you're supposed to pre-wash fabric in hot water and dry in a hot dryer. What about the batting for quilts? Do you use that right out of the package, or do you pre-wash or pre-shrink that?


----------



## Jaclynne

You use that right out of the package. I can't imagine a way to wash batting so that it doesn't lump, clump, or come apart.


----------



## CJ

I don't prewash either. I love the old fashioned, crinkly effect that you get when the shrinkage takes place after assembly.


----------



## Delrio

Used blankets are cheaper than blankets and warmer!!


----------



## Marcia in MT

Take the batting out of the package the night before you plan to use it and spread it out over the couch or some chairs (or something), so that the fibers have a chance to relax and get rid of the fold marks -- or at least, diminish them.

Many people really like the crinkled look, so they don't wash their fabrics and make sure to use cotton batting -- ala Harriet Hargrave.

Batting with *some* synthetic fibers will shrink less when the quilt is washed. Synthetic fiber batts do not usually shrink.


----------



## stirfamily

NO! Take it out of the wrapper the night before and let it "breathe" and that's it.
Karen in Indiana


----------



## ELOCN

Thank you all for your tips! They are very much appreciated.


----------



## Kmac15

I had one quilt that I did NOT want the 'shrunk batting' look so I 'washed' the batting by soaking in warm water in the bathtub and sqeezed the water out the best I could, hung it on the clothes line by laying over all four lines to dry. It did work well and after several washing the quilt still looks smooth but as it was a queen size I am not sure I would do it again. The things I do for my mother LOL


----------



## Little Quacker in NC

ELOCN said:


> I know whenever you sew, you're supposed to pre-wash fabric in hot water and dry in a hot dryer. What about the batting for quilts? Do you use that right out of the package, or do you pre-wash or pre-shrink that?


********************

Well, just goes to show you that there are many ways to quilt. Many people don't prewash fabrics at all(if it's of good quality, they like the sizing left in for ease in handling and rotary cutting) and even when pre washing all that's needed is to get the sizing out. So a quick wash with just warm water and a light drying on "low" does the trick. I guess it's mostly what you like and want to do.I never use hot water or a h ot dryer for my fabrics.

I should say that any time a person is going to use reds and oranges, special care should be taken to use just best fabric that can be purchased, do pre wash and go from there.

As for batting... you follow the directions on the package! Do let it sit out for overnight if you can...if not and you are in a hurry you can put it in the dryer on "air dry" to ease the creases and fluff it up a bit. Then just have fun!

LQ


----------

